# strange one



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello, I bought a pile of exotics and white oak. I am trying to sort thru it and clean it up and came across this piece. Now don't get me wrong, most of the pile I have no clue but this one?? I think it came from indonesia-slight chance S america. It is about the weight of pine-but harder-but the colors are vivid to say the least!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2012)

That's pretty stuff. I have seen this wood. I think from the Peru region of the amazon. A guy named Jim King could tell us for sure he started a community there using local labor and giving back to the community by teaching them how to use their local resources. But I could get carried away here . . . 

Anyway if I am right I saw this wood in one of his projects. I'll try to dig his email up. Daren if you see this, you know who Jim King is do you happen to have his email? I think I have seen some of his projects made with this wood but I have not talked to him in at least 3 years. 



.


----------



## phinds (Jan 29, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Paul. 

Mike if you send that to Jim he'll tell you what it is unless I'm wrong and didn't see it in one of his projects. He may still know what it is though. 


.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2012)

Kevin Thanks a bunch-email is sent and I will update if I get any info. Also Thanks Paul for address.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2012)

Kevin, he Emailed me right back and said to check with Paul?? Thanks anyway!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> Kevin, he Emailed me right back and said to check with Paul?? Thanks anyway!!!!



:rofl2::rofl2:

So Paul, any idea what kind of wood we're looking at here? 


.


----------



## phinds (Jan 29, 2012)

Wish I did. Doesn't ring any bells w/ me. My one thought was some kind of odd cut of bloodwood (or a relative) that has a lot of sapwood in the piece, but I don't have any confidence in that SWAG. Also, it would seem to be to light-weight for bloodwood.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2012)

I've emailed pics to an importer who might know. Will keep you posted.


.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2012)

Paul and Kevin-The red and yellow almost seem like a fungus or?? because if you look at endgrain shot you can see layers of the color. But that is just a wild guess. I will see if there is more in pile. Probably 10 different kinds-only one of which I think I have a clue as to ID- Jatoba-quite a few peices. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> The red and yellow almost seem like a fungus or??...



It crossed my mind to mention that to the guy I emailed the pics to, but I didn't want to prejudice his view so I didn't mention it. It doesn't look like any kind of fungus I've ever seen, but if it is only on, and just below the surface, it could very well be a fungal stain. 


.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2012)

Fungus was just a guess. End grain shot was sanded to 180-seems like yellow and red are in layer at top and bottom but also interspersed thru out. I cut about 4 inches off of end thinking that maybe something had been put on rough boards. Mother nature provides us with infinite variety and many questions without answers?????


----------



## phinds (Jan 29, 2012)

If you were to reverse the amounts of red and white, I'd say it might be white rot fungus, but I think there's too much white in this case for that to be it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok Roy where is Beli yellow from :dash2::dash2: and what do my teeth have to do with It


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 5, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> The red and yellow almost seem like a fungus or??



Hawaiian Mango gets a similar orange colored fungus sometimes.
This photo is not a good example because the wood only has a slight touch of the fungus. I am just using it to show I'm not crazy.
http://i901.Rule #2/albums/ac219/burlsource/feb12/rw006.jpg


----------

